# Coolant Flush



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

I was looking at the service manual and it described how to drain the radiator which sounds simple enough but I had a question on refilling the radiator at home. The service manual uses a special tool for refilling the radiator that essentially sucks out some air and then the the vacuum in the radiator draws in the coolant. I have an 03 2.5 and I was wondering is it a pain to refill the radiator at home with out any special tools?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i had a shop that couldn't do it because they didn't have the compressor or something like that i really don't know wat it is.. i'm sorry i can't answer the question.. but i really am not sure i do know you need a special pressure filler type thing


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you'll get air pockets in the system, then you'll start hearing weird noises coming from under the dash. I have seen guys raise the front end of the car, then pour in the coolant and it seemed to have worked..


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> you'll get air pockets in the system, then you'll start hearing weird noises coming from under the dash. I have seen guys raise the front end of the car, then pour in the coolant and it seemed to have worked..


i posted that answer before i even read this one.. yeah raising the car up in the front seems to work.. it worked for me


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

How far did you raise it? Just on a couple of jack stands behind the front wheel. Was it a pain to change the coolant yourself


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Taltima,
another easy way to do it (at least this is how i've always done it and was told to do it) is refill the system and leave the radiator cap off. Start the car and let it idle until its to operating temperature. After about 5 minutes of idleing at operating temperature all the air bubbles should have worked them selves out. you don't need to jack the car up for this. I normally top the radiator off before putting the cap back on. 

As far as i'm aware (at least with my chevy 350) if you leave air pockets in the cooling system the least of your worries is gurgling noises, you run the risk of blowing a head gasket due to inadequate cooling. *shrug* that my 2C

Darktide


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

Darktide,
Does that technique work on a 03 altima. I have done that with my jetta but I want to know is it easy to do yourself on the 03 Altima


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

yes it will...easier than a jetta


----------

